# Knife length



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

::Hope this is correct area::
So I picked up a SOG seal pup elite with a 4.85" blade. I searched online and found no real answer, What is the maximum I can open carry? 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 0 Largest PB: 13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 0 largest PB: 9"


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

drew7997,
The "answer" is a huge variable. The variable depends on *how* it's carried, the *circumstances* in which it's being carried, if stopped what the officer's opinion of how the knife is being carried, etc.

Also, there are Statutory Laws that vary from one city to another, as to what blade length can be concealed, then there are fixed blades, etc. Nuts! 

The CCW law does NOT cover knives, clubs, batons and other primitive weapons. The way the Ohio laws are written, it's easier or more legal to carry a handgun than it is to carry any other weapon. It's weird because all of the non-firearm weapons are classified as a "dangerous ordinance", so it makes a person think that there would be a law restricting their use. Instead, it's a huge "grey area".

Bowhunter57


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just to help with the confusion carrying a knife,

I went into a federal building a few months ago in Columbus. Went with a Kershaw pocket knife. I pulled it out of my pocket to surrender it till I left and was informed they do not return things. But, the officer at the door measured the blade and said it didnt fit their parameters or some BS and I was allowed to keep it while inside the federal building. Which made no sense, but, it was to my advantage so didnt see any need to argue. The other strange thing, I was there with my son who owed money on his Fed. Taxes. he brought cash. They wouldnt accept it. They said no one was there at the time who was trained to accept cash. We had to go get a money order.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Dovans said:


> Just to help with the confusion carrying a knife,
> 
> I went into a federal building a few months ago in Columbus. Went with a Kershaw pocket knife. I pulled it out of my pocket to surrender it till I left and was informed they do not return things. But, the officer at the door measured the blade and said it didnt fit their parameters or some BS and I was allowed to keep it while inside the federal building. Which made no sense, but, it was to my advantage so didnt see any need to argue. The other strange thing, I was there with my son who owed money on his Fed. Taxes. he brought cash. They wouldnt accept it. They said no one was there at the time who was trained to accept cash. We had to go get a money order.


"Trained to accept cash"


What?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> "Trained to accept cash"
> 
> What?


This means that there was no body there that was bonded, to count the cash with the proper certification and write a receipt for the counted cash.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

drew7997 said:


> ::Hope this is correct area::
> So I picked up a SOG seal pup elite with a 4.85" blade. I searched online and found no real answer, What is the maximum I can open carry?
> 
> From Drew on my Droid X
> ...


I believe the legal limit for a lock blade is 3.5", but that is concealed. Open carry I do not believe there's any clear statute.

Bowhunter 75 is correct in that the answer is a big gray area. Police have a log of discretion here.

I can tell you what you don't do: Do not ever say it's for protection; then its a dangerous ordinance automatically. I have a rather large lock blade I carry on my belt. The 1 time I was asked about it I said it was my apple carving knife. The watercraft officer said "are you sure this isn't for protection?"

I had to laugh because he just checked my CCW and we talked about my gun I was carrying at the time. Either way had I told him it was for protection he probably would have ticketed me or whatever they do for large knives.

Just remember, it's your apple cutting knife. Blurt it out as soon as the question is asked! Oh, and don't let them get you to say otherwise after they laugh....

Mr. A


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree with Mr. A totally. I recently read about a couple of cases where the outcome was determined by what was said when asked what the knife was used for. 

It would behoove you to say it is a tool.


----------



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

put it this way... back in high school, a buddy was busted for CCW of a 1" exacto knife blade that was in his wallet when he was pulled over...


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

State and Federal government, devoid of reason.


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks all! I read and knew that the rules were as shady as... Well shady. 

Mr A, 
I received my knife at work and everyone asked what it was for. I already used your line. It's my apple cutting knife. ;-) they looked at me just as dumbfounded. Followed up by Riiiggghhhhtttt. 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Can I say it is for carving "bad apples"? What then?


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Believe it our not, the laws for knives are as confusing as the DNR hunting and fishing regulations. I've been building custom knives for a little over 10 yrs. now and try to keep up on what's out there. The advice the guys are giving are spot on. It depends on 3 things... 1) What you say the knife is for, always say that you use it for work. 2) The attitude you use when responding to the question...don't try to be a smarty, ever. 3) The officer that is asking the question. Just try to be respectful and normally you should be just fine.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

x2 on used for work.

Always claim your knife as a tool used for some kind of work and never for self defense. I loved that line from the movie Pitch Black where Riddick claims his shiv is a "personal grooming appliance".


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Here is a link to a site that answers most of the questions asked here. Once on the site click on the "Laws" link in the top bar and then on Ohio. 

http://www.knifeup.com/


----------

